# Another what's it worth thread



## cl222 (Aug 7, 2013)

This ones getting sold too so What's it worth? Sorry I can't come up with any better question to ask on the cabe because I know most of you are sick of people asking what there bikes are worth. 

The tires are new
The pedals are replaced I do have the original pedals but they are badly damaged
The battery cage and switch are gone but the wiring and the light are still together

Other than these parts everything is original and it rides great.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are fairly common. Do an ebay search and get your answer.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 8, 2013)

Where I live it is a $50 bike on a good day.  As said search Ebay and if you sell locally/CL figure 75% of what Ebay would bring.  Roger


----------



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2013)

$40 max....girls base model and too many are available.
It does have the lenses though. These are usually missing.
Great starter bike for those tanklight collectors.
I remember getting all excited when I found one, when I caught the tanklight bug... then realized, there was no value in it.
Missing the lenses but, sold to a guy that had to have it for his wife (her childhood bike)...sold for $50 as I recall.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 9, 2013)

As your other ladies middleweight, these might appeal to local who just wants a different looking vintage bike, but they have no collectors value and shipping alone eclipses what it is worth.
Tag it at $100 and expect a haggle...sell it when you have the opportunity as there won't be many.
Chris


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 10, 2013)

Parts bike!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 10, 2013)

Old bikes are hard to come by in my area. You could get as much as $100 here. I've paid $100 for bikes of similar style and vintage in worse shape. Paying $40 + shipping for an eBay bike puts that bike in the acceptable price range at $100.


----------



## cl222 (Aug 10, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Old bikes are hard to come by in my area. You could get as much as $100 here. I've paid $100 for bikes of similar style and vintage in worse shape. Paying $40 + shipping for an eBay bike puts that bike in the acceptable price range at $100.




I'll probably just sell it locally the same way as the other bike.
It will go to a college student who needs something to ride around on for $150-200.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 10, 2013)

If you can get that much, awesome.


----------



## TammyN (Aug 19, 2013)

I saw the same bike,  bit branded Western Fluer, over the weekend in an antique store in my area (pacific northwest) for $90. I didn't buy it because the seat was ripped and the headlight lens cover was missing. It was otherwise in nice condition. I'm willing to pay around $100 for one that's complete with a working light. It was my first bike as a child. Waiting for one to pop up close enough that I don't have to pay to ship it. So that's what one buyer is willing to pay. A little more if it's 24 inch.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

TammyN said:


> I saw the same bike,  bit branded Western Fluer, over the weekend in an antique store in my area (pacific northwest) for $90. I didn't buy it because the seat was ripped and the headlight lens cover was missing. It was otherwise in nice condition. I'm willing to pay around $100 for one that's complete with a working light. It was my first bike as a child. Waiting for one to pop up close enough that I don't have to pay to ship it. So that's what one buyer is willing to pay. A little more if it's 24 inch.




I had one around 2005, 24" blue girl's WF. Like new, put it on ebay, got a whopping $25 for it!


----------

